# Arbeitsvolumen voll trotz 2 GB ?



## grotesK (25. Juni 2003)

Beim Arbeiten mit Photoshop unter W2kp tritt bei mir folgendes Problem auf:







So, natürlich habe ich sofort (für den virtuellen Speicher) Platz auf den HDDs gemacht und 2 Partitionen mit zusammen mehr als 2 GB für PS reserviert, was meiner Meinung nach für normale Bildbearbeitung reichen sollte, hab auch die Arbeitsvolumen festgelegt, PS neu gestartet...doch nichts is. Der Fehler kommt suspekter Weise sogar nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation von PS wieder. Ich habe jetzt die ganze Zeit mit PS gearbeitet und es hat eigentlich alles geklappt, sprich keinerlei Fehlermeldungen. Ebenso habe ich KEINE Einstellung an W2kp verändert, welche der Auslöser sein könnte... 

Ächz, ich verzeweifel noch mit dem Teil...

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen wo ich evtl. etwas übersehen haben könnte oder wo es einen Kniff gibt ? Auf offiziellen Seiten reden sie immer von zu kleinen Partitionen, bzw. Platz auf den HDDs machen. Aber reichen denn 2 GB nicht aus, wenn ich ein einfaches jpg bearbeiten will ? *örks* 

System:

AthlonXP 2200, 512 RAM, Windows 2000 prof.

Defragmentiert, neuinstalliert (mit Reg gesäubert)...nichts hilft


----------



## Trinity X (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grotesK _
> *Beim Arbeiten mit Photoshop unter W2kp tritt bei mir folgendes Problem auf:
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die Datei mit den Voreinstellungen für PS beschädigt ist, wird unter Umständen eine Fehlermeldung mit diesem Hinweis wie bei dir angezeigt. Du findest sie unter W2K in "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\%Dein Username"\Anwendungsdaten\Adobe\Photoshop\7.0\Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Settings\Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Prefs.psp"
Lösch diese Datei (..wird übrigens auch bei de- und neuinstallieren von PS nicht gelöscht...).
Sie wird von PS neu erstellt und dann kannst du die Arbeitsvolumes neu einstellen. Jetzt sollte es funktionieren...

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## grotesK (26. Juni 2003)

Ja, hat funktioniert - da hab ich wieder mal gemerkt, daß ich erst vor kurzen von W98 auf W2k umgestiegen bin 

Ich danke Dir ! 

Beste Grüße !


----------



## Trinity X (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grotesK _
> *Ja, hat funktioniert - da hab ich wieder mal gemerkt, daß ich erst vor kurzen von W98 auf W2k umgestiegen bin
> 
> Ich danke Dir !
> ...



Gern geschehen  Ging mir auch mal so und darum hab ich den Kniff so gut in Erinnerung *smile*

Gruss
Trinity


----------



## maxy-beaver (9. Juli 2008)

Hey, bei mir ist genau das gleiche problem, nur hab ich die besagte datei nicht gefunden. liegt warscheinlich daran, dass mein system unter vista läuft
könnte mir vielleicht jemand von euch damit weiterhelfen?
THX


----------

